# Would You Buy REZero HD?



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 20, 2014)

So my main interest in REmake REmaster is that, if it does okay, Capcom might think of porting out the other lonely Nintendo exclusive, Resident Evil 0. I hold a great affection for that game and while I do enjoy the GameCube console, I won't deny it would be great to play it on my HDTV.  

Fuck knows why they aren't just releasing it together with REmake. They packaged them together as "Archives" for the Wii, they released CVX HD together with RE4 HD and finally they also ported both Chronicles games together as well. It would just make too much sense for them to combine RE0 with REmake... Idiots.

Anyway, would you get it a buy?

P.S.

This port could help make more RE0 fans which is another reason I want it to happen. The gaem is in dire need of love.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 20, 2014)

Day one definitely.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 20, 2014)

Huh.

Yes. Yes, I would.

Of course you'd had a bunch of people starting shitting on it because it's Crapcom therefor a bad "remake" or some shit.


----------



## Nep Nep (Aug 20, 2014)

Is that more like the classic ones? Never played them myself but if they put it out on the PC I'd likely give it a go, provided it's not so action oriented as the new ones seem.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

Absolutely not. RE0 was nearly my least favorite title.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes, RE0 is one of my favorite titles, would like to have a co-op mode for speed runs.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 20, 2014)

Yeah,  probably. 

I played the gamecude version up to meeting the first scorpion. It didn't seem too terrible.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2014)

The only real problem with RE0 was inventory management, with no chest you had to drop items if you wanted to carry shit.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

>Only problem

That's really debatable depending on your tastes. RE0 had possibly the worst villain and final boss (the inclusion of James Marcus completely undermines both William Birkin and Albert Wesker - and this is coming from someone that _hates_ Wesker), the characters were arguably painful to watch, many of the enemies/bosses were lazy (aside from the classics, you had the Plague Crawler that was identical to the Chimera, the Lurker which was identical to the Hunter Gamma... then the array of evil monsters. Giant mutant bat, giant mutant scorpion, giant mutant centipede, mutant monkeys... and then the awful, awful, AWFUL leeches... it was like the classic Resident Evil in that regard but at least REmake included something extraordinary like Lisa Trevor and the Crimson Heads).

And the entire game pretty much undermines whatever little character Rebecca had in RE1 as it doesn't really make sense for Miss Chambers to commando through all of this shit yet still be the scared little girl moments later in the mansion of RE1.

It also removed much of the "human" enemy aspect that was found in RE1, RE2, RE3, and REC:V.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 20, 2014)

>human enemy
>giant snake
>giant gator 

Anyways, none of that really bothered me, working in pairs to solve puzzles is what made me enjoy RE0 so much.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

>Never denied previous installments actually having those giant monsters but at thi point in the game when REmake was coming out with Lisa Trevor and RE4 was on the cusp, this did _nothing_ new or interesting in that regards
>"Human" enemies in terms of the espionage and betrayal aspect. Wesker (pre his "evolution") and Barry (and even Enrico's involvement) in RE1, the secrecy behind the spy Ada Wong and the involvement of the reporter, Ben, conveniently killed to cover it up and the insanity of Chief Irons and Annette Birkin in RE2. The involvement of the U.B.C.S. (namely Mikhail and the betrayal of Nicholai) in RE3. And especially Alfred Ashford in Code: Veronica.

There was nothing even close to resembling this in RE0.

All you had was James Marcus who was supposed to be old and withered but was a bishie because he was a super leech mama - again, a character built around undermining William Birkin and Wesker.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

Even the later games had a deeper sense of side characters and a deeper human involvement - Resident Evil 4 still had Luis Sera at the very least and Resident Evil 5 had the crude, useless Excella and Josh Stone. Even Resident Evil 6 thew in the throwaway characters like the survivors of Tall Oaks or Finn Macauley and the others of Chris' team.

Resident Evil: Revelations took the right step as it delved back into the conspiracy plotline that populated the others that really made them more and it shows.


----------



## Gino (Aug 20, 2014)

No I would not.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 20, 2014)

I never understood the criticism of RE0 Rebecca. So....she sucked completely in RE1 and 0 trying to make her better is a bad thing?

Also I liked Billy and the co-op system. He and Rebecca actually spen da lot of time together which helps their relationship seem more plausible. Well, there is no relationship as they apparently never see each other again after the game but my point is that rather than the instant I LOVE YOU of Leon and Ada o whatever, when these characters have spent about 20 minutes in each other's company, Billy and Becky were always in each other's company for the most part. 

I think they had a good dynamic.

I will agree the laziness of the bosses is one of the indefensible flaws in 0. HOWEVER I think the Proto-Tyrant is one of the best enemies in the series, at least in terms of design.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QEuNGMnvdzU[/YOUTUBE]

That thing looks creepy and gross as hell to me. I also love the added touch of the random spasming/twitching.

REZero is a very....gameplay-focused game. It's close to 10 hours long and has barely an hour of cutscenes. Marcus wasn't that great of a villain this is true but you honestly see very little of him. The game is honestly as close to the traditional RE1 or REmake as any other in the series in that it emphasizes survival horror more than anything else. It's about exploration and fighting enemies more than plot. Someone on another board likened the old RE titles to Adventure Games with Horror elements and I agree with that. 

Also I never saw why people shit on the Eliminators aka the Zombie Monkeys. If they were testing their virus out on animals, aren't monkeys a good choice?


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

> I never understood the criticism of RE0 Rebecca. So....she sucked completely in RE1 and 0 trying to make her better is a bad thing?



Continuity. If Leon came back in Resident Evil 4 with no knowledge of how to wield a gun and confused about the prospect of zombies and monsters, would that make sense? No It wouldn't. They had the foresight of this and they chose to ignore it. If they wanted to improve the character, why not do something *after* the events? Then it would actually make *sense*. Instead she fought giant bats, giant centipedes, giant leeches yet she has to screech and lock herself in a bedroom at the sight of a zombie and incompetently spray one of her allies in fear? If you _really_ can't see the error in this, something is horribly wrong.




> REZero is a very....gameplay-focused game. It's close to 10 hours long and has barely an hour of cutscenes. Marcus wasn't that great of a villain this is true but you honestly see very little of him. The game is honestly as close to the traditional RE1 or REmake as any other in the series in that it emphasizes survival horror more than anything else. It's about exploration and fighting enemies more than plot. Someone on another board likened the old RE titles to Adventure Games with Horror elements and I agree with that.



Except the focus of RE1 and REmake was a sense of isolation, and mystery but on a more grounded scale. The element of a traitor was there, characters like Barry and Wesker in their strange behavior kept a sense of uneasiness that was completely absent in RE0. RE1 had more of a horror sense in its atmosphere in the sense of the documents - RE0 comes nowhere close to this. Your own statement betrays you because the idea of the original RE was *not* about fighting enemies. That was the only time - particularly when playing as Chris - that helplessness could be felt. It was significantly easier to run out of ammo and unlike in RE0 you didn't have a partner on your side. You were alone and you had to either get VERY lucky or *avoid* enemies. The puzzles in RE1 never were replicated, and that is especially true in RE0 - RE1 was virtually the only one where doing the puzzles wrong could *kill* you on more than one occasion and not just be a factor of time.


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2014)

Wait what do you mean inclusion of James?

Wasn't he one of the founders of Umbrella? Maybe if they didn't make his character so cheesily bad like almost worse than the Ashford brother or if his death hadn't mimicked Birkin so closely you maybe would have forgiven his INCLUSION??


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2014)

Documents were like the best thing about RE1 and 2. On top of being fun to play.

They were cohesive enough to give you an idea what the fuck was going on within the Spencer Estate and what happened to Raccoon City afterwards. After Code Veronica, they basically became crap info. With Revelations being the sole exception since that game went back to basics while keeping the new school feel.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

The World said:


> Wait what do you mean inclusion of James?
> 
> Wasn't he one of the founders of Umbrella? Maybe if they didn't make his character so cheesily bad like almost worse than the Ashford brother or if his death hadn't mimicked Birkin so closely you maybe would have forgiven his INCLUSION??



Marcus never existed until Resident Evil 0 came out. Same with Edward Ashford until CODE: Veronica but his character and his family was fleshed out much more significantly.

Everything about Resident Evil 0 from Rebecca's retcon personality, this random addition that was only created to try and be someone who was heralded as more intelligent than Wesker and Birkin were at the time to try and portray him as a "formidable" foe, to the lazy bosses show that it was an obvious filler game that was rushed after the N64 version of it fell through. 




Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Documents were like the best thing about RE1 and 2. On top of being fun to play.
> 
> They were cohesive enough to give you an idea what the fuck was going on within the Spencer Estate and what happened to Raccoon City afterwards. After Code Veronica, they basically became crap info. With Revelations being the sole exception since that game went back to basics while keeping the new school feel.



RE6's documents were still nice, particularly on RE.net. All 'dat Claire.


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Documents were like the best thing about RE1 and 2. On top of being fun to play.
> 
> They were cohesive enough to give you an idea what the fuck was going on within the Spencer Estate and what happened to Raccoon City afterwards. After Code Veronica, they basically became crap info. With Revelations being the sole exception since that game went back to basics while keeping the new school feel.



You really have to wonder who the fuck was writing the document info and who was writing the character dialogue?? 

It's like day and night


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

"*HEY, QUEENIE*! FEAST ON THIS!"

Classic.


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2014)

*YOU WANT STARS!?

I'LL GIVE YOU STARS!*

Classic


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 20, 2014)

Marcus was the creator of the T-Virus. In that simple act, he contributed more to the plot than Edward Ashford of either Ashford Twin. (both of which have been completely forgotten. Along with Steve's T-Veronica corpse which Wesker left forgotten in a closet somewhere I guess)

RE1 is a challenging game but you get more than enough ammo to kill everything, especially with Jill and her Grenade Launcher. Yes you are encouraged to run at first but eventually you'll be able to take down everything.  Also once the Hunters show up you have to pretty much kill everything with how narrow the hallways are and their love of leap-and-decapitate.

REZero had a lot of good files explaining the origin of the T-Virus and Umbrella and other things. It also gave us backstory for Birkin and Wesker. It didn't "sideline" tem or make Marcus "overshadow" them at all since they both killed him and Birkin in particular went on to make the G-Virus which is way better than Marcus' T-Virus. And Albert would go on to be the most iconic villain in the series and the closest thing ti had to a "Big Bad."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 20, 2014)

HEY! IT'S UP TO US TO TAKE OUT UMBRELLA!

COMMENCE BUTTROCK!

RE0 merely continued a long line of cheese.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2014)

The LP of RE0 done by the DarkId on Something Awful however made that game fucking hilarious and I'd rather play that version of the game.

Then the part where REmake comes up and the ghost of Billy Cohen gets into a fight with Chris Redfield, in an actual Soul Calibur match.


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2014)

Link?


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Marcus was the creator of the T-Virus. In that simple act, he contributed more to the plot than Edward Ashford of either Ashford Twin. (both of which have been completely forgotten. Along with Steve's T-Veronica corpse which Wesker left forgotten in a closet somewhere I guess)



t-Veronica still cropped up in Darkside Chronicles (by which I mean the part with Leon and Krauser) and Resident Evil 6. t-Veronica was pretty much central to Resident Evil 6 as that was the inspiration and basis of the C-Virus. Marcus himself has also been forgotten outside of a brief mention in Resident Evil 5.

That also retcons RE2 - as Annette Birkin remarks that William Birkin was actually responsible for creating the t-Virus, a credit to his prodigy status and genius like Wesker (and what led to his arrogance and God-complex when his work on the G-Virus took a turn). Again it was done _solely_ to give his character relevance and make him seem formidable in comparison to the previous villains. The character never existed, was never implied, never mentioned, and then furthermore was given credit for the feats of the other characters.

Furthermore, it was still the Ashfords - Edward and his son Alexander (moreso Edward as Alexander moved into more direct genetic research) - that laid the foundation of the virus from the progenitor and created the tracks to lead into Marcus' own research and experiments. Everything he did was taken from what the Ashfords started - Marcus' work didn't even start until the 70s, using what Edward Ashford discovered before he died in the 60s.




> RE1 is a challenging game but you get more than enough ammo to kill everything, especially with Jill and her Grenade Launcher. Yes you are encouraged to run at first but eventually you'll be able to take down everything.  Also once the Hunters show up you have to pretty much kill everything with how narrow the hallways are and their love of leap-and-decapitate.
> 
> REZero had a lot of good files explaining the origin of the T-Virus and Umbrella and other things. It also gave us backstory for Birkin and Wesker. It didn't "sideline" tem or make Marcus "overshadow" them at all since they both killed him and Birkin in particular went on to make the G-Virus which is way better than Marcus' T-Virus. And Albert would go on to be the most iconic villain in the series and the closest thing ti had to a "Big Bad."



Actually it *does* as William Birkin, in Resident Evil 2, was regarded as the creator of the t-Virus. RE0 undoes this. It also undoes the status of Birkin and Wesker being the two youngest researchers, outright stating that everything previous games credited them for Marcus did first. It doesn't even *reference* these other notes, completely ignoring them, saying, "Marcus did this. What? What do you mean we already said Wesker and Birkin did it? That never happened, sorry, you must have played a different game."


----------



## The World (Aug 20, 2014)

It seems they wanted the G-Virus to be solely Birkin's thang


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

They pretty much cut back the entire timeline by decades (because obviously Birkin couldn't have created the t-Virus back in the 70s).


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Aug 20, 2014)

The World said:


> Link?






Its the same dude who did the Drakengard LP (which is also really fucking funny). You can also check his Chrono Cross and Xenogears ones which are just as side splitting.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 20, 2014)

TDI is funny but he actually likes RE1-6. It's only CVX and 0 he hates.

Hating Code Veronica at least shows me he had good sense and he also liked Xenogears. But he hated Chrono Cross like most people on the SA forums.

Also Onimusha: Warlords was awesome. I don't think he actually liked that game either though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 20, 2014)

krory said:


> snip



Fair enough about Code Veronica.

But you realize RE0 was in Production Hell for YEARS. It was supposed to be on the N64 and in the N64 Portt of RE2 you even get an extra file about Billy written by Rebecca. I don't think Marcus "just came out of nowhere" like you say.  Anyway, there is a Japan only document called Wesker's Report II that came out around the same time as Zero and it says point blank Wesker and Birkin were the youngest researchers ever until Alexia came along. I'm really not sure where you are gettin ga lot of your info because Marcus was an old man by the time he created the T-Virus. Or at least a middle-aged one. Willy B was a teenager I believe when he joind Umbrella...16 or 18 I believe. And of course Birkin would go on to create the G-Virus and Hunters. 

I just don't see the problem here.
Marcus = T-Virus.
Birkin - G-Virus.
Alexia = T-Veronica Virus

They each accomplished something significant.

We also have to factor in RE4's production changes too. The original RE4 had Leon being infected with the Progenitor Virus so REZero was sort of a tie-in with it. Only they scrapped that idea and Zero gets left in the dust.


----------



## Krory (Aug 20, 2014)

>A lot of your info
>One mistake

Everything I've said was a part of the files in the games except that one mistake.

We don't know if the Marcus character was in the original Resident Evil 0 layout - just that it was involving the progenitor virus to tie into the early Resident Evil 4 concept. 

And Birkin and Wesker both were responsible for creating the Hunter alpha - though yes, Birkin developed the G-Virus from, eventually, harvesting Lisa Trevor.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 28, 2014)

Remake and RE0 HD. Capcom might be run by retards but it's always satisfying when the smart ones get a break.


----------



## Sauce (Dec 28, 2014)

I'll definitely buy it. My favorite Resident Evil.


----------

